# Baby (Brachypelma tarantula) got a brand new coat



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought this spider specifically to photograph, but it is also an interesting critter. I chose this species because they are easy to keep in captivity; they are very pretty; and they are docile. I do a lot of my photography on the kitchen table and didn’t want something that would take off and disappear under the fridge the moment I picked-up my camera! Besides, since buying this spider we added two young cats to the household—they would love a young tarantula to play with. Mind you, the cats may have solved the other problem: they keep chasing their toys under the fridge. There might not be room for a tarantula under there anymore.

The spider is about three inches across. When I first got it its colours were drab and some of the urticating hairs on its abdomen were rubbed-off. I didn’t want to photograph the little beast until it moulted and had a nice bright new and complete skin. 

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


brachypelma copyright ernie cooper 2012_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


brachypelma w skin copyright ernie cooper 2012_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice pics and all your others. I went through your Flickr album and there is a lot of nice photos there.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> Very nice pics and all your others. I went through your Flickr album and there is a lot of nice photos there.


Thanks. Most of my photos go up on my blog, not Flickr. I originally created my Flickr account just so I could post photos on forums like this. I didn't realize at the time that people might actually browse them. I guess I need to find the time to label and caption them all someday! 

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

